# Saudi Rail



## Morgz80 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi, is anyone on here an expat working for Saudi Rail? I have been approached by a recruitment company for a foreman role in maintenance. Just hoping to see if there was any info/advice I could get.
Still in the early recruitment stages but they are looking for a January start.
Cheers.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi. Is this with SRO or SAR? I'm in rail in the UAE but might be able to help.


----------



## Morgz80 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi there it's with SAR. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

No worries. I presume that's on the North-South then, based Riyadh? What info can I help you with?


----------

